

Try out Ruby in your browser now - AlexMuir
http://tryruby.org/

======
aroberge
This is a duplicate of so many other posts, I do not know where to start.
Please use the search feature before posting.

------
AlexMuir
Every language should have something like this. Let's you play around and see
whether you have like the feel of it.

